
Show HN: Call Buttons for your website - buzzie
https://www.buzzie.me/login
======
buzzie
You can try it out by calling me at
[https://www.buzzie.me/c/callarvind](https://www.buzzie.me/c/callarvind)

------
ericzawo
Really cool idea. How is it making calls? I imagine there's a cost associated
with providing a service that routes calls?

~~~
buzzie
It uses WebRTC (a cool tech that most modern browsers have) to make the phone
call.

Yes there is a cost associated in making the actual call to the phone. I am
currently absorbing this cost to get initial users. The things we have to do
to validate an idea :)

~~~
rickpmg
This actually causes me to _not_ try out your service, even though I think I
have a few customers who would benefit greatly.

With the cost unpredictable, we can't say if it will be worth it. Plus with no
price, it makes it seems like this is just a hobby and you may decide you're
bored with in a couple of weeks.

To attract paying, commercial customers: state a price, and then give a free 3
month trial, no cc required.

~~~
buzzie
"state a price, and then give a free 3 month trial, no cc required", great
advice. I'll have those changes done in a week or so.

A quick heads up on the cost, it will be 3 cents per minute to call an actual
number from the website. If you had the app however ... this will be free.

------
ashraful
This is really cool. What happens when multiple people try to call you at the
same time?

~~~
buzzie
Thanks for trying it out. If multiple people call you, for the caller will
just hear the busy tone. In the future we plan on adding multi-call/routing
support.

------
kamalgajen
:+1:

~~~
arvind_29c
Thanks for trying

------
sudharshannn
Cool idea

~~~
buzzie
Thanks

